# holy molly Batman Walleye in Walborn



## Upland (Nov 3, 2016)

Walborn Walleye? many years ago I thought but after the catch pictured on Tall Tales website I guess I was wrong Darn I went almost a year without making a mistake Lol But now How many of you out there have been catching Walleye at Waborn this past year c'mon don't be shy


----------



## twistedcatfish1971 (Jul 21, 2013)

...crickets lol


----------



## Fishon1546 (Mar 15, 2014)

The Family and I took a walk there about 2 Weeks ago and there was a dead Walleye at the Beach area were they put the kayaks in. At least 24 in long I was surprised to see one there


----------



## Upland (Nov 3, 2016)

twistedcatfish1971 said:


> ...crickets lol


lmao


----------



## Upland (Nov 3, 2016)

Fishon1546 said:


> The Family and I took a walk there about 2 Weeks ago and there was a dead Walleye at the Beach area were they put the kayaks in. At least 24 in long I was surprised to see one there


years ago we caught numerous walleye there but since the drain 30 +years ago NADA was shocked to see the lone walleye in the lake lol


----------



## Upland (Nov 3, 2016)

twistedcatfish1971 said:


> ...crickets lol


c'mon man your secret safe with me ( voice in back round keep him on the line for 60 seconds and we can pin point his location) ah ah ....... Chit


----------



## REEL GRIP (Jan 11, 2013)

Upland said:


> Walborn Walleye? many years ago I thought but after the catch pictured on Tall Tales website I guess I was wrong Darn I went almost a year without making a mistake Lol But now How many of you out there have been catching Walleye at Waborn this past year c'mon don't be shy


ODNR stocked'em a few years. Stopped in 2012, I think. I've caught several
but it's been a few years since I've seen any. I got a 27 in. 6 or 8 years ago
crank'in a Fat-Free-Shad. It looked very healthy. Beautiful fish.
I doubt there is much reproduction go'in on, if any.


----------



## Upland (Nov 3, 2016)

I wonder why if years ago the lake had plenty of walleye 70's thru late 80's and then the "DRAIN" and restocked why no reproduction Makes you wonder 


REEL GRIP said:


> ODNR stocked'em a few years. Stopped in 2012, I think. I've caught several
> but it's been a few years since I've seen any. I got a 27 in. 6 or 8 years ago
> crank'in a Fat-Free-Shad. It looked very healthy. Beautiful fish.
> I doubt there is much reproduction go'in on, if any.


I wonder why? the lake had plenty in the 70's thru the 80's until the "DRAIN" and after restocking they aren't reproducing anymore makes you wonder what they stocked it with


----------



## Upland (Nov 3, 2016)

sorry about the double ^^^


----------



## REEL GRIP (Jan 11, 2013)

Maybe Tall Tails will chime in here. If he has heard of any small ones ever caught.


----------



## Upland (Nov 3, 2016)

REEL GRIP said:


> Maybe Tall Tails will chime in here. If he has heard of any small ones ever caught.


I posted that question on their site


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

I can see it, walleye tournies every week end on wal born.


----------



## Upland (Nov 3, 2016)

bountyhunter said:


> I can see it, walleye tournies every week end on wal born.


maybe I should have said Deer Creek LOL


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

twistedcatfish1971 said:


> ...crickets lol


For bait? LOL


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

bountyhunter said:


> I can see it, walleye tournies every week end on Walborn.





Upland said:


> maybe I should have said Deer Creek LOL


I heard from a member here, and Walborn regular, that the "restocking focus" after the drain-down was on LM Bass. Likely no walleye were put in after the repairs. You have to be careful in reference to "Deer Creek". That is the name of the flowage that makes up Walborn Reservoir(right there on the Walborn depth map)! Of course, it eventually also makes up Deer Creek Reservoir as well!


----------



## Mickey (Oct 22, 2011)

*I've fished Walborn regularly for over 40 years and have caught a total of 6 walleyes. It is not now nor has ever been a good walleye fishery. Why the hell they won't put saugeye in there is beyond me. A fisheries guy told my buddy they didn't want them to get to Lake Erie and mess up the walleye dna. So why aren't they worried about the wipers messing up the white bass dna. That's the government and I'm sure they would have a BS answer for that.*


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

> * So why aren't they worried about the wipers messing up the white bass dna. *


Cause the white bass isn’t a billion dollar fishery on LE like the walleye. 
Excellent question however.


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

Walborn also flows to the Ohio River. The saugeye won’t get into Erie from there. But I am very happy about the wipers.


----------



## Jo-Jo (Jun 29, 2016)

Correct me if I am wrong, but Walborn is part of the Mahoning river watershed, which drains into the Ohio river, eventually. Maybe they just don't want saugeye in Berlin and Milton!! Sorry Lewzer didn't see your post.


----------



## Mickey (Oct 22, 2011)

Lewzer said:


> Walborn also flows to the Ohio River. The saugeye won’t get into Erie from there. But I am very happy about the wipers.


My bad. The old memory fails me again. It was Nimisilla he asked about.


----------



## Jo-Jo (Jun 29, 2016)




----------



## Mickey (Oct 22, 2011)

Okay! I said I was wrong. I'll go to bed without supper tonight. But maybe I'll have a slice of that Hartville Kitchen rhubarb crumb pie first.


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

I miss the saugeye at Nimi. They were easy to pattern and catch compared to the walleye. I understand why they quit stocking them in Nimi.


----------



## louisvillefisherman (Jun 9, 2012)

From what I understand, in certain high flow conditions Mahoning water can find its way into Erie which is why they do not stock Saugeye in the Mahoning system.


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

Mickey said:


> *I've fished Walborn regularly for over 40 years and have caught a total of 6 walleyes. It is not now nor has ever been a good walleye fishery. Why the hell they won't put saugeye in there is beyond me. A fisheries guy told my buddy they didn't want them to get to Lake Erie and mess up the walleye dna. So why aren't they worried about the wipers messing up the white bass dna. That's the government and I'm sure they would have a BS answer for that.*


The saugeye DNA is more for berlin. berlin is one of the only self sustaining walleye populations in the state. In the 60's and 70's it was used to stock lake erie as well. While mosquito is now used to help stock the other states in Ohio, berlin is the auxiliary lake now and they let the self sustaining population do it's thing and supplement it with stocked walleye. mosquito are also the same genetically as berlin fish, as they used berlin fish to initially stock it.


----------



## jdl447 (May 16, 2018)

At Stark Parks this year, the state stocked Walborn Reservoir and Sippo Lake with 38,000 and 9,000 hybrid bass, respectively, and Petros Lake with nearly 700 rainbow trout, Shive said.

Saw in the paper today. Just an FYI.


----------



## Upland (Nov 3, 2016)

jdl447 said:


> At Stark Parks this year, the state stocked Walborn Reservoir and Sippo Lake with 38,000 and 9,000 hybrid bass, respectively, and Petros Lake with nearly 700 rainbow trout, Shive said.
> 
> Saw in the paper today. Just an FYI.


 awesome


----------



## ohiobassin_864 (Jul 12, 2020)

I spend many, many hours at Walborn. And just in my time there I have never caught a walleye, saw anyone catch a walleye, or talked to anyone who has caught a walleye. Talked to a Ranger who said he saw one caught about 5 years ago but that's it. Probably fished out if I had to guess.


----------

